# Pandora the Senegal parrot.



## basin79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Had her since she was a few months old. She's just over 2 and a half now. This was early days. Samson hates other animals. Took some time but I think once he realised she was important to me he was "alright". 

I've got loads of pics of her but they're too spread out over various forums. I'll post update though from now on. 







From last month.

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1 | Love 4


----------



## basin79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Earlier this year.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 4


----------



## basin79 (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 29, 2016)

Very cool animals.

Love the accent


----------



## basin79 (Sep 29, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Very cool animals.
> 
> Love the accent


Thanks.

And that's a Lancashire accent for you.


----------



## Gaherp (Oct 13, 2016)

Miss my Senegal had one for 15 years and was planning to take it to college with me. Unfortunately my grandfather walked outside with it and not being clipped it flew the coop. Sad

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 14, 2016)

Gaherp said:


> Miss my Senegal had one for 15 years and was planning to take it to college with me. Unfortunately my grandfather walked outside with it and not being clipped it flew the coop. Sad


That's a massive shame. Hopefully someone picked it up and is caring for it now.

Pandora isn't clipped. She constantly flies around. She's become quite the little acrobat.


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 15, 2016)

basin79 said:


> That's a massive shame. Hopefully someone picked it up and is caring for it now.
> Pandora isn't clipped. She constantly flies around. She's become quite the little acrobat.


Which is fine as long as you take precautions that she cannot get out of the house.  I believe in fully flighted birds too, all mine have their flight feathers intact.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 15, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Which is fine as long as you take precautions that she cannot get out of the house.  I believe in fully flighted birds too, all mine have their flight feathers intact.


Definitely. My front door is always locked so there's NEVER any accidental walks ins and I've got a "double back door" too. Sort of like a porch. 

I was advised to keep her wings clipped by the pet shop. I'm glad I didn't listen to them. She became a different bird once given the freedom to fly around under her complete control. 

I have her insured just in case but she's become a fantastic flyer and has never flown into any of the windows or into a door etc.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 17, 2016)

Pandora, she's bloody great.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2016)

Tried Pan with a couple of new foods today. Spinach and curly kale. She doesn't seem too keen on the spinach yet but the kale is getting some attention.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Oct 28, 2016)

Awww, I love her! I reeeally want a parrot, but I have to wait until I move out. I also don't know what type of parrots I want, agh. Conures are high on the list though currently.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> Awww, I love her! I reeeally want a parrot, but I have to wait until I move out. I also don't know what type of parrots I want, agh. Conures are high on the list though currently.


Have a good read up. I decided on a Senegal due to them being quiet (still bloody loud) as far as parrots go, small and somewhat independent. As in they are "alright" if left to their own devices in their cage.


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Oct 28, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Have a good read up. I decided on a Senegal due to them being quiet (still bloody loud) as far as parrots go, small and somewhat independent. As in they are "alright" if left to their own devices in their cage.


I would prefer a talkative parrot, actually, lol. And a parrot that likes being pet. As long as they aren't as needy as cockatoos, I'm good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## basin79 (Nov 14, 2016)

Bought Pan another perch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 21, 2016)

Pandora's new cage trapped earlier. Got it set up. It's only for her to go in whilst I'm on my PC which is upstairs. Let's her see me without my headphones taking a beating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 24, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## basin79 (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 29, 2016)

Pandora the Senegal parrot
Enjoyed a big beautiful carrot.
When she finished, she said
"Had it been gold instead
It would have been 24 karat!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walker253 (Feb 15, 2017)

Your Senegal is awesome. Great choice. Big parrot in a small parrot's body. Love their personalities

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 15, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> Your Senegal is awesome. Great choice. Big parrot in a small parrot's body. Love their personalities


Aye definitely. So much personality cramped, push and stuffed into a little body.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## basin79 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## basin79 (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 30, 2017)

Such a pretty bird!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Such a pretty bird!


No arguments from me.


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 30, 2017)

If she can do that with a chicken bone, imagine what she could do to a finger. 

Reminds me of keas from New Zealand eating sheep. Parrots are all just pretending to be vegetarian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 30, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> If she can do that with a chicken bone, imagine what she could do to a finger.
> 
> Reminds me of keas from New Zealand eating sheep. Parrots are all just pretending to be vegetarian.


Parrots are certainly not vegetarians. They're pigeons of the jungle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 14, 2017)

She is wonderful! Makes me remember all the fun times I had as a kid with my mother's Hahn's Macaw. He was much louder though, he liked to tell just to be sure we didn't forget him... Maybe 2min apart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 14, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> She is wonderful! Makes me remember all the fun times I had as a kid with my mother's Hahn's Macaw. He was much louder though, he liked to tell just to be sure we didn't forget him... Maybe 2min apart


I purposefully went with a Senegal because of their "quieter" nature. Pan can have her moments and to me she is loud but not crazy loud compared to some of the others.

I'm so glad I did too. With her being small she gets to properly fly around the house. Small in stature but with a massive personality. She's absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 14, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I purposefully went with a Senegal because of their "quieter" nature. Pan can have her moments and to me she is loud but not crazy loud compared to some of the others.
> 
> I'm so glad I did too. With her being small she gets to properly fly around the house. Small in stature but with a massive personality. She's absolutely amazing.


I forgot to mention how much I love her name!!! My E. cenchria cenchria (Brazilian Rainbow Boa) is also named Pandora, she frequently tried getting out of her enclosure when she was young. In other words we needed to "Open Pandora's Box"  
I watched so many of your videos you've posted in this thread and love how she gets along with your Bull Mastiff. I had 2 Alaskan Malamutes a when Chavo (the Hahn's) was around. It is so funny seeing large breed dogs interact in a non-aggressive manner to these small birds.
Chavo had the Malamutes scared though. Quite the beak and bite force for a Mini Macaw. 
Side note, even though it has been said before, your accent is wonderful. In a weird roundabout way it reminds me of Nick and Ruby the X-Rated African Grey from YouTube. My family is from Scotland so Lancashire is close enough, plus you type out the way you speak which makes it all the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 15, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> I forgot to mention how much I love her name!!! My E. cenchria cenchria (Brazilian Rainbow Boa) is also named Pandora, she frequently tried getting out of her enclosure when she was young. In other words we needed to "Open Pandora's Box"
> I watched so many of your videos you've posted in this thread and love how she gets along with your Bull Mastiff. I had 2 Alaskan Malamutes a when Chavo (the Hahn's) was around. It is so funny seeing large breed dogs interact in a non-aggressive manner to these small birds.
> Chavo had the Malamutes scared though. Quite the beak and bite force for a Mini Macaw.
> Side note, even though it has been said before, your accent is wonderful. In a weird roundabout way it reminds me of Nick and Ruby the X-Rated African Grey from YouTube. My family is from Scotland so Lancashire is close enough, plus you type out the way you speak which makes it all the better


I had to call her Pandora as I new she'd be a nosey little bugger and want to get in to everything.

I'm really, really surprised how Samce  treats her. He hates everything. Dogs, cats, chickens, sheep, horses etcetera. But he's brilliant with Pan even though she antagonises him when she gets the chance.

Originally Pandora was named Vladimir (after Vlad the Impaler) but after getting her sexed I obviously had to change her name. She was Vlad for a couple of weeks.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (Jun 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jun 24, 2017)

Pandora's kitchen fort.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 25, 2017)

Love how she switched from raving mad to absolute sweety in the blink of an eye  I do feel for Samson though, she must drive him up a wall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 26, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Love how she switched from raving mad to absolute sweety in the blink of an eye  I do feel for Samson though, she must drive him up a wall.


Yeah. I have to watch her. Although he seems to enjoy playing with her too.

She's a little bloody star. So confident.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 9, 2017)

Pandora was preening herself on my shoulder. I noticed that feather. The coin is a 1p piece.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## doodleBug (Jul 13, 2017)

What a funny little thing! I just love her <3 I've got a 2yr old Quaker parrot myself, I suspect a male due to territorial behavior around his main enclosure. Pandora reminds me of im a lot actually, with a big personality thats not afraid to show and plenty of sass lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 13, 2017)

doodleBug said:


> What a funny little thing! I just love her <3 I've got a 2yr old Quaker parrot myself, I suspect a male due to territorial behavior around his main enclosure. Pandora reminds me of im a lot actually, with a big personality thats not afraid to show and plenty of sass lol


She's bloody brilliant. Funny, insane, maddening but bloody brilliant.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## keks (Jul 17, 2017)

That's almost like Christmas ^^.


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jul 17, 2017)

Somebody is a bit spoiled


----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2017)

keks said:


> That's almost like Christmas ^^.





CWilson1351 said:


> Somebody is a bit spoiled


It's important to regularly swap out parrot toys to keep them entertained. These just mean I'll be able to keep things a bit fresher for Pan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jul 17, 2017)

basin79 said:


> It's important to regularly swap out parrot toys to keep them entertained. These just mean I'll be able to keep things a bit fresher for Pan.


Very true, years ago when I had a parrot he'd break his toys quickly so we had no choice but to replace them often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Very true, years ago when I had a parrot he'd break his toys quickly so we had no choice but to replace them often.


Pan's not too bad for chewing really. She does like edges but that's it. She does seem to absolutely love chewing through rope or undoing rope knots though. 

It's just great seeing her testing out the new toys. Which bits are soft. What moves. Pecking at the bell etcetera.

She spends more time on her cardboard kitchen fort chewing bits than her 3 perches that are dotted around downstairs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jul 17, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Pan's not too bad for chewing really. She does like edges but that's it. She does seem to absolutely love chewing through rope or undoing rope knots though.
> 
> It's just great seeing her testing out the new toys. Which bits are soft. What moves. Pecking at the bell etcetera.
> 
> She spends more time on her cardboard kitchen fort chewing bits than her 3 perches that are dotted around downstairs.


To be fair Chavo was actually my mother's parrot. I still lived at home though, this was about 15yrs ago. He was a Hans Macaw. Quite the bite on him. He definitely didn't mind chewing on things. He also likes to throw his toys for us to fetch them lol
That cardboard box castle of hers is a great idea. I can tell she definitely enjoys it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> To be fair Chavo was actually my mother's parrot. I still lived at home though, this was about 15yrs ago. He was a Hans Macaw. Quite the bite on him. He definitely didn't mind chewing on things. He also likes to throw his toys for us to fetch them lol
> That cardboard box castle of hers is a great idea. I can tell she definitely enjoys it


Macaws and Cockatoos have phenomenonally strong beaks. For her size Pan can bite but obviously not even close to the larger birds.

She likes to damage things but a lot of toys are made for the larger parrots so she's not able to completely destroy them which is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry I misspelled earlier, it's Hahn's. They are a miniature Macaw. Still ridiculous bite strength. 


basin79 said:


> For her size Pan can bite but obviously not even close to the larger birds.
> 
> She likes to damage things but a lot of toys are made for the larger parrots so she's not able to completely destroy them which is good.


About how big is she? I've seen other Senegal Parrots before but all I seem to be able to picture in relation is a Sun Conure. Main reason though, I have a "friend" Sun Conure at the shop I buy my crickets from. He is an absolute sweetheart, but so loud. Not to mention $600 puts him well out of my price range.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 18, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Sorry I misspelled earlier, it's Hahn's. They are a miniature Macaw. Still ridiculous bite strength.
> 
> 
> About how big is she? I've seen other Senegal Parrots before but all I seem to be able to picture in relation is a Sun Conure. Main reason though, I have a "friend" Sun Conure at the shop I buy my crickets from. He is an absolute sweetheart, but so loud. Not to mention $600 puts him well out of my price range.


Senegals are small. Much smaller than an African Grey. 

Still can draw blood with just a nip though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 13, 2017)

I mean, if Pandora won't be Pandora, it's not as if there's anyone else who could even begin to imitate her.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Senegals are small. Much smaller than an African Grey.
> 
> Still can draw blood with just a nip though.


Pfff, as someone who has been bitten by parakeets/budgies let me tell you-- just because the beak is small doesn't mean they can't do intensely painful things with it!

Beautiful girl! Birds are incredible. So intelligent, so funny. 

My boy snubs toys too. There are three toys in his cage right now that he's barely touched-- and other toys that he's stripped to the wire/rope. I suppose it comes with the intelligence, being picky and choosing favorites.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 14, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Pfff, as someone who has been bitten by parakeets/budgies let me tell you-- just because the beak is small doesn't mean they can't do intensely painful things with it!
> 
> Beautiful girl! Birds are incredible. So intelligent, so funny.
> 
> My boy snubs toys too. There are three toys in his cage right now that he's barely touched-- and other toys that he's stripped to the wire/rope. I suppose it comes with the intelligence, being picky and choosing favorites.


Pandora doesn't bother with her cage toys. Although she's only in it at night to sleep 99.9% of the time.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 17, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


Better the wood than your finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 25, 2017)

This whole thread is adorable I love birds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 26, 2017)

YagerManJennsen said:


> This whole thread is adorable I love birds


Thank you. Me too.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## keks (Sep 30, 2017)

What age is Pandora?


----------



## basin79 (Sep 30, 2017)

keks said:


> What age is Pandora?


3 years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 10, 2017)

Pandora winding Typhon up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 20, 2017)

Well, Dad, it seems like she's still huffy about Typhon lol:wideyed:.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## keks (Oct 21, 2017)

She did that in the Samson-Age too ^^. Pandora is sometimes a little bit warlike .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 5, 2017)

Just fancied a little nap on the settee. Pandora thought it best I didn't so promptly nipped my nose. Thanks sweetheart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## keks (Nov 5, 2017)

What a nasty little bird she can be ^^.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 5, 2017)

keks said:


> What a nasty little bird she can be ^^.


She just hates me lying down. I have to cover my head with   cushion and fold my arms to hide my hands. But she landed on the cushion. Peaked around it then bit me. Little bugger lugs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2017)

Being that I'm as rough as a bears arse I couldn't keep getting up to get Pandora to get off the telly. Got creative with an empty Stella box. 


The spikes bend easily and WON'T hurt my little sweetheart. Hopefully they'll deter the little bugger though.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## keks (Nov 16, 2017)

I think it will be very interesting for Pandora, she will enjoy that .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 16, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The spikes bend easily and WON'T hurt my little sweetheart. Hopefully they'll deter the little bugger though.


Oh! Oh yes, yes. Thank you my man, now I have another idea for my DIY projects

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh! Oh yes, yes. Thank you my man, now I have another idea for my DIY projects


@basin79

I'm certain that you viewed my thread about 'Lucille' baseball bat. Try to imagine now, in your mind, something similar more or less in shape and form (but of a different material) to what you attached to your Tv 

Please remove the 'Clarification Please' rating, if you can, my man... it's IMO horrible. Like someone ruining your happy daily Tea or Gin Tonic moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> @basin79
> 
> I'm certain that you viewed my thread about 'Lucille' baseball bat. Try to imagine now, in your mind, something similar more or less in shape and form (but of a different material) to what you attached to your Tv
> 
> Please remove the 'Clarification Please' rating, if you can, my man... it's IMO horrible. Like someone ruining your happy daily Tea or Gin Tonic moment


Ah right. I understand now. 

Clarification has gone. Has you have clarified it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> @basin79
> 
> I'm certain that you viewed my thread about 'Lucille' baseball bat. Try to imagine now, in your mind, something similar more or less in shape and form (but of a different material) to what you attached to your Tv
> 
> Please remove the 'Clarification Please' rating, if you can, my man... it's IMO horrible. Like someone ruining your happy daily Tea or Gin Tonic moment


Chris depending on the size of the teeth some horse and dog brushes have rows of small triangle "teeth". If you've got a vice and a hacksaw you could cut the strips off and use them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Nov 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


Ooooo. Glamour shots!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Dec 7, 2017)

Pandora is really patient with Typhon, she's only warning him without biting. Other parrots are not that friendly ^^.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 7, 2017)

keks said:


> Pandora is really patient with Typhon, she's only warning him without biting. Other parrots are not that friendly ^^.


Or she bites him if he doesn't move. They are well behaved together though for the most part.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 20, 2017)

Obviously not Pandora. This handsome chap is a little bigger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 20, 2017)

Had the camera out so got a few pics of Pandora. 




































Her xmas presents have trapped too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 6, 2018)

Parrots are so intelligent. For example Pandora keeps my score at 501.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 10, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 25, 2018)

It's Pandora's 4th birthday today. 








Through the years.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 24, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Definitely. My front door is always locked so there's NEVER any accidental walks ins and I've got a "double back door" too. Sort of like a porch.
> 
> I was advised to keep her wings clipped by the pet shop. I'm glad I didn't listen to them. She became a different bird once given the freedom to fly around under her complete control.
> 
> I have her insured just in case but she's become a fantastic flyer and has never flown into any of the windows or into a door etc.


That's pretty awesome you just keep it loose in the house. My dogs would definitely try to eat it if I did that...

Awesome colors its a very pretty looking bird. Does she make massive amounts of noise?


----------



## basin79 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> That's pretty awesome you just keep it loose in the house. My dogs would definitely try to eat it if I did that...
> 
> Awesome colors its a very pretty looking bird. Does she make massive amounts of noise?


She makes a lot of noise for me. But overall they're one of the quieter parrots. 

I was so surprised when I first brought her home. I had Samson, my Bullmastiff. He was extremely aggressive to everything. Yet with carefully introducing Pandora he grew to really like her. 

It was opposite with Typhon as he was the new comer. Yet again with doing things carefully he's been brilliant as he's grown. 

I do think Pandora's demeanour helped. She sticks up for herself and obviously had the ability to fly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 30, 2018)

Brings a whole new meaning to a tweeter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 17, 2018)

Me: Night Pan. Love you. 


Pandora: *NIP* Love you too.


Little bugger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 18, 2018)

Pandora doesn’t like me using my phone whilst lying on the settee. She'll dive bomb me. Flying from a perch to her cage back and fourth. I've become extremely good at dodging her attacks but was a tad too slow with this one. Ha ha ha ha ha. Phone down and we're friends again. She's an absolute riot.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 18, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Pandora doesn’t like me using my phone whilst lying on the settee. She'll dive bomb me. Flying from a perch to her cage back and fourth. I've become extremely good at dodging her attacks but was a tad too slow with this one. Ha ha ha ha ha. Phone down and we're friends again. She's an absolute riot.


What a little brat lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 19, 2018)

crone said:


> What a little brat lol!


I prefer the term spirited.


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 19, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I prefer the term spirited.


A spirited little brat, then!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 28, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 9, 2018)

After a busy day of flying around and being a bugger Pandora is all tuckered out. My knee has become her perch. Managed to pick up my phone and grab a couple of pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2018)

3 stands. 2 in the front room 1 in the kitchen. A shelf until that's just for her with various cardboard boxes on. Her actual cage. On top or inside as it's always open. Those are all the places Pandora has to perch and have a nap. But no. She chooses a door handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 24, 2018)

Nap time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pandora enjoying her play stand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clareesi (Feb 26, 2019)

BEAUTIFUL Senegal!!! Love the name pandora as well. I also see from previous pictures that she is indeed a bat bird I too have a bat bird.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 26, 2019)

Clareesi said:


> BEAUTIFUL Senegal!!! Love the name pandora as well. I also see from previous pictures that she is indeed a bat bird I too have a bat bird.


Ahhhhhh why the plucking? Another rescue?


----------



## Clareesi (Feb 26, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Ahhhhhh why the plucking? Another rescue?


Very much so. Also a former neglected parrot. He actually no longer plucks but when we was he plucked so much he killed the follicles. So hes a nudey birb.  Hes also old, hes 57

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 26, 2019)

Clareesi said:


> Very much so. Also a former neglected parrot. He actually no longer plucks but when we was he plucked so much he killed the follicles. So hes a nudey birb.  Hes also old, hes 57


Ahhhhhh. Poor little man. Parrots and dogs should require a license.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 28, 2019)

Pan being Pan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## basin79 (Jun 26, 2019)

"I'm Batbird!!!!!".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 29, 2020)

Pandora enjoying the end of an oven roasted turkey sausage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pan enjoying a chip treat. She absolutely loves a chip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 25, 2020)

Birthday girl. 6 today!!!!!! How time flies (no pun intended).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 2, 2020)

Like butter wouldn't melt...........


----------



## basin79 (Apr 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 17, 2020)

basin79 said:


>


Purty gurl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 17, 2020)

Crone Returns said:


> Purty gurl.


Very.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 17, 2020)

Beautiful bird!
- MantisGirl13

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 24, 2020)

Since little man got a new toy today Pan got her favourite. Wooden beads to chew off.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 18, 2021)

View attachment IMG_0342.MP4

Reactions: Like 1


----------

